# NYE in OC



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

I have made 11 bucks in fares in 2.5 hours. There are so many drivers out its disgusting. Should be at least 2x by now in some areas on the "biggest night of the year" (according to Uber). Nope. Just tons and tons of available cars.


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

Update: I've gotten email for weeks from Uber telling me how huge NYE was going to be and by 6pm things would be hopping and definitely surging. It's 630 pm.... tons of available cars and no surge pricing. What a waste of my time.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberXWhip said:


> Update: I've gotten email for weeks from Uber telling me how huge NYE was going to be and by 6pm things would be hopping and definitely surging. It's 630 pm.... tons of available cars and no surge pricing. What a waste of my time.


7:21pm in the OC and no red in sight.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

2015 will be year of the drivers. Lots will leave becAuse rates fkn suck


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

Text message Uber just sent me:

"UBER: We're headed into the busiest part of the night! Stay online if you don’t want to miss out. Drive safely. "

Miss out on what, regular fares on the most dangerous driving night of the year? No thanks.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

And as I struggle to keep from falling asleep, Uber OC sends another text about how the busiest time is approaching! What bullshit!


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

Twas New Years Eve, Uber's busiest night.....

Forget what Uber said, not a surge price in sight....

All those promises, of big New Years checks....

8:40pm, and not a single 2x...


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Has the map even turned orange at all? I thought I saw a hint of yellow near the airport for a moment.

Two hours in and one regular fare. WOOHOO
.


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

Not once. I'm so bored. Between the $8 car wash, my gas, and my time, I've lost money today.


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

NB/Costa Mesa is so crowded. Wow. They will all be heading north to catch that generous 1.5x in HB and as soon as they get there... poof... it'll be gone.


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

... and it's gone.


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

$50 an hour in fares my ass. Uber lied, my wallet died.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> 1.4 in Irvine, ants head this way


Sounds like cats following the lazer pointer...


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

observer said:


> Sounds like cats following the lazer pointer...


Yes. ******ed cats with one eye, three legs, and no money.


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> that 1.3 earned me an extra $4 or $5. Cha-ching


The big bucks!!


----------



## Wickedcool (Jan 1, 2015)

It's official. Uber has enough drivers. I'm on vacation this week just outside the LA area and after reading about how things are going in the OC/LA area I'm so stoked I didn't spend the hours to drive home to OC tonight to Uber. #stophiringuberdrivers


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash (Aug 25, 2014)

My New Year's resolution officially just changed. Time to find a real job. I was hoping to graduate first but I no longer have that luxury.


----------



## Wickedcool (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber screwed themselves with the success of years past and using the surge pricing to line pockets. Uber HQ has to be in full panic mode at successfully scaring the riding public away from taking Uber on NYE...


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash (Aug 25, 2014)

Is it lower demand or higher supply of drivers?


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

UberXWhip said:


> Twas New Years Eve, Uber's busiest night.....


Travis made his money, don´t care.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Why is it surging barely now????!!!

I am at home drinking wine. Fvck you uber


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash (Aug 25, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> It's surging everywhere now in OC, as high as 8x in Laguna zone. So, if you want to salvage a bad night, get out there now


How many milliseconds did that last.

Seriously. I quit. I'm hitting up job listings tomorrow. This is unconscionable. NYE is supposed to be a windfall for us and this is one of the worst REGULAR nights I've ever had.


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

Surge pricing hit again this morning. Wanting to salvage any possibility of making money for new years I headed out. I got out to the surge zone, no pings and 5 mins later it was back to 1x. FU Uber.


----------

